# Drilled Hole - 1842 Single Tubes



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi!
Now, I suspect this will be impossible to go through this without a video, but we'll see. I'll post a video about this soon simply because I think the more band attachment options, described different ways, the better!

My #1 Forkeye (OTF Hrawkeye modification) had some changes it needed to be completely comfortable with flatbands, which I've smoothed out a little with the #2 and #3 and the #4 looks like it'll be a winner for me, so I decided to experiment with it.

I'm a little tube crazy since I bought a roll of 1842 tubing and I'm intrigued about its properties of grabbing itself, and whole bandsets that don't contain a single knot or binding, and I'm having a lot of fun with it.

I trilled a 4.5mm hole (4mm might be best, but I'd snapped that drillbit in some jarrah a few weeks ago and didn't replace it!) through the forks and then fed a looped piece of cotton twine through the hole. I put the tube inside that loop, then pulled the cotton loop through the hole, drawing the tubing through it.

When the tubing has been drawn through, I stuck a small piece of tubing behind it, and making sure the end of the tubing didn't completely get pulled through, I snugged up the tube, pulling on the pouch side of the tube. The cut end of the tube sits perfectly flush with the fork tip and it's going NOWHERE!

This is not a new method, but I wanted to post pictures of it as it might show someone another method of tube attachment.

I've shot perhaps 400 shots through this method and they haven't slipped a MM and it's made this "back-of-the-pile" my "back-in-my-pocket" shooter! It's such a clean attachment method, IMO, and SUPER quick to remove - just pull put the short piece of tubing, and pull the tube and POP. Out she comes. Just make sure that it's not slipping when you first install it as it "seats in" a little.

Click the images for a close up view.




  








Drilled hole with singles.




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Oct 3, 2012











  








Drilled hole with singles.




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Oct 3, 2012











  








Drilled hole with singles.




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Oct 3, 2012


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks! I like that method. Recently I took an old frame, drilled some holes and filed some grooves to make it function with the skinny tubes. The grooves help the tubes to track when drawing. Sometimes I shoot it TTF and sometimes OTT.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Buns-look out, you may catch that in the eye when you start pulling like a man. Lol. I dodged a whip using that same setup


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

aaaaaaaaa-hahahhaa Popshot







I'm outta likes, but not outta whoopass.

I've bottomed out the tubes with that method and it hasn't slipped a mm. I'm not saying that it won't kick my ass at some point, but so far, no problems.

I just hope I get it on video if it does.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

At Yo Slingshots, the secret installation tool for single tubes is a extra long bread tie! Much easier to feed through the hole than a bit of string. I really enjoy single tubes. Long life, easy pull, and plenty fast for plinking!


----------

